# Looking for hunting club



## revrandyf (May 13, 2016)

I live in Hephzibah but I want to find a new club in Burke, Emanuel or Jefferson County.  Would like to hunt deer and hogs.  I am 69 y/o; a preacher; and an experienced hunter.  I hunt mostly during the week.  If there are any clubs in these areas with available membership, I would appreciate a contact.


----------



## SPLIT PINE (May 17, 2016)

*Hunting club*

Sir
We have a club in Burke county approx 2000
acres dues are $850 no hogs yet. Give me a call at 706-825-9874 if you would like any information.


----------



## Rays GP HUNTER (May 20, 2016)

have 1645 acres in Emanuel cty on the Ogeechee river with about 3 miles of river frontage we already have one preacher an his wife so you would fit right in dues are $875 give a call or text 478-494-2275 jason


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 3, 2016)

We currently lease a total of 450 PRIME ACREAGE, which consists of hard woods & pines (planted & free ranging) / HUGE power lines / pond / creeks /cut overs / many hard wood funnels / high rolling slopes (scenic) / several stands in place / gates / aerial map pin in boards.

The property has plenty of deer, turkey, small game, dove, predator and fish. There are some ducks too. 

The entire property will be open to small game & duck hunting in their entirety

Dues are $850. for the year.

We will have 12 possibly 13 FULL MEMBERSHIPS 
We also have small game only memberships...

Memberships are on a first come first serve basis.

We have several opening to fill.

For more detailed info. such as club rules and layout please visit our web site at.

http://smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com

Contact us at

(706) 680-6401

or email

smokehill@gmail.com

Thanks in Advance.


----------

